# Rattle sound - Any high mileage diesel owners have this?



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Is it tinny ringing, or more like something hard hitting something else (clicking-ish noise)?


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Reach in and play with the heat shield. Where I live they're normally ripped off around 50k miles because they're so rotten they're falling off.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

money_man said:


> Reach in and play with the heat shield. Where I live they're normally ripped off around 50k miles because they're so rotten they're falling off.


A heat shield is a piece of safety equipment. 

As an electrician, I would hope that you would replace a piece of safety equipment and not simply cast it aside.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

How do you replace a heat shield when it's so rotten around the bolts that it's falling off and the bolts are so rusted in that you'll break them before you ever get them out? Guess they could be ordered through the dealership but I don't know how they'd be fastened. The heat shield by the turbo would be fine but anything under the car would be impossible to replace. I'll get some pictures of vehicles where I live and show you what I'm talking about.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

https://www.google.ca/search?ei=o4u......0j0i67k1.K7hIwQrbq0s#imgrc=l6g7i4O80X7_4M:

This is extremely common in cars here by 50k miles. By 70k miles it's a guarantee. How do you fasten this back on.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

money_man said:


> How do you replace a heat shield when it's so rotten around the bolts that it's falling off and the bolts are so rusted in that you'll break them before you ever get them out? Guess they could be ordered through the dealership but I don't know how they'd be fastened. The heat shield by the turbo would be fine but anything under the car would be impossible to replace. I'll get some pictures of vehicles where I live and show you what I'm talking about.


Go to the dealer. And insist that it be replaced. 

Would you hook up a duplex receptacle and not connect the ground because it was hard to reach?

Do you think that there is a piece of safety equipment on any car that can be cast away?

Do you think GM would have put that heat shield on there because it really wasn't needed?

Do you think that there is any part on a car that cannot be repaired or replaced?

I hope these are rhetorical questions because you answered no to everyone.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

You could argue a rusted heat shield falls under the 100,000 mile corrosion warranty.


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

Brake lines are known to make noise on the gassers, I also had one that the A/C line was making contact with the firewall.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> *a heat shield is a piece of safety equipment.
> 
> As an electrician, i would hope that you would replace a piece of safety equipment and not simply cast it aside.*


i plan on swapping mine with a turbo blanket. It will keep more heat in the turbo and off oil lines, wires, exc...


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

MP81 said:


> You could argue a rusted heat shield falls under the 100,000 mile corrosion warranty.


I guess you probably could. However if there's no way to mount them back on than you'll be told it's normal.


----------



## oldestof11 (Apr 3, 2016)

Tomko said:


> Go to the dealer. And insist that it be replaced.
> 
> Would you hook up a duplex receptacle and not connect the ground because it was hard to reach?
> 
> ...


That heat shield has the same purpose as upside down receptacles and tape wrapped receptacles. 

Because one time, something happened.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Chillax guys, we don't even know if it's the heatshield.

But they're pretty cheap. You don't really need the turbo heat shield, but the dpf shield is pretty important...


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

money_man said:


> https://www.google.ca/search?ei=o4u......0j0i67k1.K7hIwQrbq0s#imgrc=l6g7i4O80X7_4M:
> 
> This is extremely common in cars here by 50k miles. By 70k miles it's a guarantee. How do you fasten this back on.


speed nuts an fender washers work great for that.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

So, I haven't had time to really dig into it yet, but shot this quick video.

https://youtu.be/q_5rjtpc9e4


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Almost sounds like a bad bearing in the accessory drive somewhere.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Tomko said:


> Almost sounds like a bad bearing in the accessory drive somewhere.


It only happens at a 1000-1200 RPM. Slower or higher than that it's silent. It's apparently set up by a certain vibration frequency. I'll eventually get under there and poke around. I was mainly curious if any other diesel owners have ever heard this. Once I find out, I will report back, but it's not a really high priority. It's been doing it for a few weeks. I will probably investigate when I do the next oil change.


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

Sounds like a Pulley like T said.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Cruz15 said:


> Sounds like a Pulley like T said.


Hmm, I probably ought to look sooner rather than later then. Pulleys are important!


----------



## dougc905 (May 24, 2015)

I use stainless steel hose clamps to hold rusted heat shields.


----------



## beaurrr (Aug 27, 2016)

Find anything?
I watched the video a couple times. It sounded to me more like a high frequency rattle than a bearing. The narrow rpm range that causes the symptom also would seem to support a rattle. 
That's my free, internet diagnosis.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

beaurrr said:


> Find anything?
> I watched the video a couple times. It sounded to me more like a high frequency rattle than a bearing. The narrow rpm range that causes the symptom also would seem to support a rattle.
> That's my free, internet diagnosis.


Nope. It really sounds like a heat shield or something. It's been doing that for thousands of miles so i am not too worried about it. I will poke around under there when I change my oil next time.


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

still all quiet with mine but only at 107,000 miles


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

You could pull the belt off and start it up. Then see if it stops making that noise.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Sperry said:


> still all quiet with mine but only at 107,000 miles


I would guesstimate mine started doing it in the 170K mile range, give or take. 



TheRealHip said:


> You could pull the belt off and start it up. Then see if it stops making that noise.


I may have to go that route if I don't find anything loose. About 6 weeks or so from now I will be under there changing the oil.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Taking off the belt is the easiest way to rule out or confirm a pulley.


----------

